# Windows Cannot Open Template File



## MasterNe0 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi,

I have Server 2008 server and for some reason in my group policy, it displays "Cannot Open Template File" when I try to go to Default Domain Policy > Computer Configuration > Policies > Windows Settings > Security Settings.

I want to edit the password policy but I am unable to at the moment because of this error. I try running dcgpofix but this error still appears. Any help?


----------

